# Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln



## Hilmä (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Echolt mit GPS zu kaufen.
Leider hab ich nicht so viel Ahnung wodrauf ich zu achten habe
bzw. was ich für ein Gerät brauche.
Hätte Vieleicht jemand nen Tipp was ich mir für ein Gerät anschaffen soll????
Einsatzgebiet Norwegen :vik:

Hoffe auf Eure Unterstützung


----------



## 63°Nord (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*

Hier ein Vorschlag für ein preiswertes Gerät:    https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=150&pID=28746


----------



## tofte (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*

aber mit echolot und co zu angeln,da kannst auch in de kiwi gehen und de fisch da kaufen.


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*



tofte schrieb:


> aber mit echolot und co zu angeln,da kannst auch in de kiwi gehen und de fisch da kaufen.



schon mal ,oder regelmäßig in Norwegen geangelt?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*

Selbst mit Echolot bist du da der Einäugige unter den Blinden.


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Selbst mit Echolot bist du da der Einäugige unter den Blinden.



Denken sicher einige.Mit Echolot fischen...und die Fische springen dir ins Boot |kopfkrat

Ganz sicher nicht!Ist aber auch gut so.Wäre mir dann doch zu einfach.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## tofte (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> schon mal ,oder regelmäßig in Norwegen geangelt?
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg




ich bin fast geneigt zusagen das ich ja das regelmæssig mache.um ehrlich zusein jedes wochenende ob sommer oder winter.nagut nicht jedes,ab und an hab ich auch an meinem gæstebereich bissl zu basteln.


----------



## tofte (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*

im ernst ich habe kein echolot nix.und ich komme immer mit fisch fuer die ganze woche fuer 4 personen nach haus.also wer in norwegen nix fængt der macht definitif was falsch.

entweder fische beissen oder eben nicht,da ændert auch kein echolot oder ne bestimmte køder etwas,alles zuviel industrieller humbuck.


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*



tofte schrieb:


> ich bin fast geneigt zusagen das ich ja das regelmæssig mache.um ehrlich zusein jedes wochenende ob sommer oder winter.nagut nicht jedes,ab und an hab ich auch an meinem gæstebereich bissl zu basteln.



dann fahr doch bitte mal in eine Gegend welche du nicht kennst!

dieses...ich halte eine Angel in Norwegen rein...und fange,erkläre doch bitte Norwegeneinsteigern,OK?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## tofte (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*

meinst du ich wurde gebohren und wusste wo fisch ist???

ganz einfach irgendwohin angel rein und bissl warten,kommt in 10 minuten nix,dann eben woanders hin.irgendwo wird etwas beissen,nach 2 oder 3 tagen weiss man dann zumindest inetwa wo was gehen kønnte. so und mehr gibt es da an geheimnissen nicht.

allerdings vom ufer aus wuerd ich es erst garnicht versuchen.


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*



tofte schrieb:


> meinst du ich wurde gebohren und wusste wo fisch ist???
> 
> ganz einfach irgendwohin angel rein und bissl warten,kommt in 10 minuten nix,dann eben woanders hin.irgendwo wird etwas beissen,



na klar,laß Anfänger ruhig in 300m+ angeln!irgendwo in 50m wird schon was beißen?

Wer in Norwegen nicht ein biss'l Plan hat,fängt schon mal weniger als im überfischten Deutschland.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## tofte (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> na klar,laß Anfänger ruhig in 300m+ angeln!irgendwo in 50m wird schon was beißen?
> 
> Wer in Norwegen nicht ein biss'l Plan hat,fängt schon mal weniger als im überfischten Deutschland.
> 
> ...




ihr solltet mal alle von dem wahn runterkommen heir unbedingt den grøssten længsten tollsten supersten fisch zu fangen,weil dann wird es auch læssiger und besser beim angeln.und bei welcher tiefe man angelt tut garnichts zur sache.ob 30 oder 300m vollkommen egal gefangen wird ueberall.


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*



tofte schrieb:


> ihr solltet mal alle von dem wahn runterkommen heir unbedingt den grøssten længsten tollsten supersten fisch zu fangen,weil dann wird es auch læssiger und besser beim angeln.und bei welcher tiefe man angelt tut garnichts zur sache.ob 30 oder 300m vollkommen egal gefangen wird ueberall.



Ich bin nicht ,,ihr''.

Ich fange auch in 300m!Aber Leng,Lumb etc. bei dieser Tiefe gehen nicht im Oberflächenbereich!

Bist aber der absolute Norwegenkenner,gelle?

PS: ein Echolot ist keine Fanggarantie...aber wenn man es lesen kann...fast!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## tofte (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*

es ist scheiss egal bei welcher tiefe geangelt wird,fakt ist fisch beist hier bei soziemlich jeder tiefe. ich merke du bist wohl ein kenner( die ironie hast du nun erkannt).

wo liegt dein problem?? ich angle ohne diesen ganzen kram und komme mit genug fisch jedesmal heim,du angelst mit und scheinbar kommst du mit weniger heim,wer von uns macht es wohl richtig?

p.s. google dochmal meinen namen hier.vllt bist dann schlauer.


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*



tofte schrieb:


> es ist scheiss egal bei welcher tiefe geangelt wird,



alles klar Herr Spezialist.Lumb&Leng geht auch gut auf Trockenfliege. #6

Gruß Jörg


----------



## tofte (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*

versuch mir nicht die worte umzudrehen.du willst mir nun nicht erzæhlen das fisch auf 25 m oder wegen mir 5 m nicht beisst??

nur mal als info es gibt noch mehr als lumb oder leng.

in allen tiefenbereichen sind fische zufinden und alle beissen so einfach ist das,dazu benøtigt wirklich niemand ein echolot.

(ausser dir warscheinlich)


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*



tofte schrieb:


> in allen tiefenbereichen sind fische zufinden und alle beissen so einfach ist das,



na klar herr Spezialist...ist vollkommen egal wo...und in welcher Tiefe man fischt!

Fisch ist in Norwegen überall...einfach Angel reinhalten und gut!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## tofte (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> na klar herr Spezialist...ist vollkommen egal wo...und in welcher Tiefe man fischt!
> 
> Fisch ist in Norwegen überall...einfach Angel reinhalten und gut!
> 
> ...




Na also geht doch,beim næchstenmal bitte noch in freundlich und alles ist gut.

p.s. ich werd gleich gegen 4.30 los und ne runde angel ins wasser halten,ich møchte fast wetten es wird ne ausbeute fuer ne ganze woche und das ohne echolot und so.


----------



## Koalabaer (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*



tofte schrieb:


> Na also geht doch,beim næchstenmal bitte noch in freundlich und alles ist gut.



erzähl das doch jenen Neulingen...welche Norwegenurlaub machen...und dann entäuscht nach Hause fahren.Deiner Meinung nach...ja fast nicht möglich!

PS: warum eigentlich?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hilmä (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*

Hey das sollte nicht als Kleinkrieg ausarten.
Mir geht es auch darum die Tiefen bzw. Die Kanten usw festzustellen.
Gegebenfalls wenn man ne gute Stelle gefunden hat diese auch zu markieren.
Mein Zielfisch ist hauptsächlich Leng.
Mir geht es nicht darum irgendwen satt zu Kriegen.
Würde immer noch gerne wissen ob jemand ein Tipp hat wodrauf ich achten soll bei einem Kauf von einem Echolot mit GPS Funktion


----------



## faxe123 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*

Hallo Hilmae,

hast du schon eine zufriedenstellende antwort zu deiner frage bzgl. echolot bekommen?
ich war auch lange auf der suche nach einem geraet das møglichst viel abdeckt und habe mich jetzt fast entschieden.
ich wollte erst nicht oeffentlich im forum antworten weil mir die teilweisen sinnlosen und dummen kommentare auf den hut gehen.
also, falls du noch meine meinung drueber hoeren møchtest dann kannst dich ja einmal per pn melden. ich wohne uebrigens in norwegen

gruss
peter


----------



## pxrxx12 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*



Hilmä schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Echolt mit GPS zu kaufen.
> Leider hab ich nicht so viel Ahnung wodrauf ich zu achten habe
> ...



Hallo, kann 63° Nord nur Recht geben.
Das Garmin 412s oder das 512s (habe ich selbst) sind immer eine Überlegung Wert. Das 421s ist mit Doppelfrequenzgeber für 420Euro, das 521s in gleicher Ausstattung für 550 Euro zu haben. Unterschied bei den beiden: Nur die Größe des Bildschirm: 5 Zoll bei 521s und 4 Zoll bei 421s.
Für die Navigation sollte man sich bei dem Auktionshaus 123 eine Bluechart G2 Vision Seekarte für das Garmin 421/521 besorgen. Kostet dort etwa 70 Euro. Dann ist man komplett ausgestattet und kann fängige Stellen sehr exakt aufsuchen.
Das hat z.B. den Vorteil, mit den Gezeiten ( am besten bei auflaufendem Wasser) mal schnell für 1, 2 Stunden die besten Stellen aufsuchen zu können.


----------



## Hilmä (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*

Danke schonmal für Eure Unterstützung.
Wenn ich mir ein Echolot zulege, muss ich beim Kauf einer Seekarte irgendwo drauf achten?
Brächte ne Seekarte der den Bereich Bergen abdeckt.
Glaube Seekarten sind nicht ganz billig.
Oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten billiger an Seekarten dran zu kommen?


----------



## Hilmä (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*

So Leute hab mir heute das Garmin 521s bestellt.
Hoffe das war die richtige Wahl.

Danke nochmal für Eure Unterstützung


----------



## 63°Nord (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*

wenn man sich  "eingearbeitet" hat machen die Dinger richtig Spass.


----------



## Axtwerfer (2. August 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*

und ?  biste zufrieden mit dem Teil,,, denke auch über den Kauf vom 521 s nach..

gruß Axti


----------



## Tortugaf (8. September 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS für Norwegen angeln*

Hey Hilmä

Und schon gefischt mit den 521 s ? Der Thraed wurde ja schön kappt gemacht. 
Hätte gerne mehr über das  Echo von Garmin gewusst.

G. Frank


----------

